# *update* non-enzyme detergent?



## MyLittleWonders (Feb 16, 2004)

Okay, can someone recommend a good, comercially avaiable, non-enzyme detergent. I think I need to strip all my hemp products and switch detergents from Tide as ds's penis gets red and inflamed every now and then and I think it's from the reaction between his urine, the hemp, and the Tide. I'm going to the grocery store today and would love suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Well... I have been using Sport Wash instead of regular detergent for about 3 weeks now with wonderful success. I got sick of trying to figure out what detergent to buy so I gave it a whirl. My diapers are as clean as can be, no stinky hemp, no musty fleece. It's cheap and you only need a capful.


----------



## MyLittleWonders (Feb 16, 2004)

We have SportsWash too, but I think that might be a problem too? I don't know if it's just the Tide or also the SportsWash and am hesitant to try. Any other suggestions?


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

I had the same irritation problem with Connor when I was using Tide. I tried Purex but had a lot of stains and they still stunk. I switched to Arm&Hammer, and since then I've had no more staining, stink or irritation problems!







It's cheap too. I don't know if it's an enzyme detergent or not though.........


----------



## luvmy3boyz (Nov 5, 2003)

My son is allergic to every detergent I ever tried EXCEPT Sportswash. He has super sensitive skin and would get the worst rashes off and on (every other day at least). I would switch detergents and it would get better for a day or two then start all over again. I got the sportswash 2 weeks ago and have not had ONE rash since.


----------



## Porphy (Apr 15, 2004)

Anyone know if Sportswash is available in Canada? I'm thinking I should get some.


----------



## Kermit (May 30, 2002)

All (not sure if all of the forumulas, but I think), Purex, and possibly some Arm and Hammer formulas are enzyme free. But I think the Arm and Hammer Deep Clean has enzymes.
Sport Wash, Charlies Soap... good alternatives, but not easily available.


----------



## natashaccat (Apr 4, 2003)

If you can find a local distributer, you might try Shacklee Basic H or Basic L.


----------



## MyLittleWonders (Feb 16, 2004)

Okay, so I stripped all the hemp I could find! I did three hot washes with double cold rinse on each. The first time I put about 1/2 teaspoon of Dawn in there and didn't have any suds by the last rinse. So, then we went out and bought some Arm & Hammer with no perfume and did a regular diaper wash cycle (hot wash, cold rinse with Downey Advanced) and now my diapers have a very faint poop odor!!!







Now what? I really have to get other loads of laundry done as dh ran out of boxers this morning!!!







But, I also am wanting my diapers clean and smell-free.


----------



## natashaccat (Apr 4, 2003)

Do you have hard water? Do you use pocket diapers? If you have hard water and don't use pocket diapers maybe try adding 1/2 cup of calgon water softener to your wash.

My routine:
prewash cold 1/4 cup calgon (maybe more for stripping) and 1/4 cup detergent
wash hot- nothing
warm rinse, maybe second rinse if lots of poo diapers

Are you dealing with BF poo or reg poo? If reg poo are you dunking or rinsing?


----------



## MyLittleWonders (Feb 16, 2004)

Well, it seems the latest saga (not clean smelling diapers) was caused by the fact that our washer just died on me!







So now I'm at my mom's doing laundry (but she does has a/c and my car was registering the temp at 99) and am going to buy a new one tonight. I had my dipes in the washer in half a basket of water when it went silent. I never knew how HEAVY a full-load of hemp diapers is! It took me two trips to carry them to the car. Anyways, I'm hoping they come out okay here because my mom has a front loader and I've never done that before. I'll keep you all updated.


----------



## pilesoflaundry (Dec 9, 2003)

Sorry to hear you washer died! I hope you have no more wash problems after this.


----------

